
A physics paper claimed the Koran had predicted the discovery of the Higgs Boson - mxcrossb
https://retractionwatch.com/2020/07/20/a-physics-paper-claimed-the-koran-had-predicted-the-discovery-of-the-higgs-boson-now-it-has-an-expression-of-concern/
======
totetsu
I read a scifi novel once where an advanced civilization had kinda slipped
some theoretical physics into a developing civs holy texts, as kind of a bet.

